# What do you mean by 'help me'?



## Odriski

Good day everyone! My question today is: How to translate "what do you mean by 'help me'?" into Czech? My translation is Co tebe znamená 'pomozte mi'? Right?

Hope someone help me with this, thanks

Odriski Szahomo


----------



## Hrdlodus

*Co myslíš tím "Pomoz mi!"?*
(Can be "*myslíte*" for plural and "*Pomozte*" for plural.)


----------



## Odriski

Hrdlodus said:


> *Co myslíš tím "Pomoz mi!"?*
> (Can be "*myslíte*" for plural and "*Pomozte*" for plural.)


Thanks, does "tím" means "by"?


----------



## bibax

*Tím* (*to* in instrumental) means _by-the_ ("... by the 'help me'?").


> ... My translation is Co tebe znamená 'pomozte mi'? Right?


*Co u tebe znamená 'pomoz(te) mi'?*

In the American movies with Czech dubbing, you can often hear:

*Definuj ...* ('pomoz mi')! = Define ... ('help me')!


----------



## Odriski

OK, thanks for your translation


----------

